# POS



## Beamhead (May 17, 2011)

*P*ile *O*f *S*unwayled/man.


----------



## HotWire (Jun 11, 2011)

I like Sunwayled lights. I have several of them around the house. None of them has given me a single moment of grief. Reliable, practical, solid.


----------



## TIME1200 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice So Cool......


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello Beam,

Awesome collection of Sunwayman Flashlights! Thanks for responding to my thread.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## texbaz (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunwayman, Love these lights. I just purchased the M40A XM-L version, extremely happy. Beamhead, where did you get the bezel protection good idea


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 13, 2011)

Love your thread title. A real moderator magnet. LOL.

Bill


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 13, 2011)

texbaz said:


> Sunwayman, Love these lights. I just purchased the M40A XM-L version, extremely happy. Beamhead, where did you get the bezel protection good idea


 
Looks like it's from a Maglite accessory.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 14, 2011)

texbaz said:


> Sunwayman, Love these lights. I just purchased the M40A XM-L version, extremely happy. Beamhead, where did you get the bezel protection good idea


It is a mag D accessory kit.



Bullzeyebill said:


> Love your thread title. A real moderator magnet. LOL.
> 
> Bill


----------



## texbaz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Beamhead. A little anti-roll and bump protection never hurts.


----------

